# Repatriation fee - HELP



## ajueapen (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm an Indian passport holder living in Botswana as a residence status until 2018. I'd like to apply for Critical Skill Work visa in SA.

While filling the VFS online form for TWV, I came across the MAINTENANCE/DEPORTATION page. So my query is

1. Do I have to pay Repatriation fee, as I live in Botswana. If yes, how much should I pay? And where to pay? Is there any way to get exemption on this?

2. If I get Critical work visa, can my dependent wife apply for jobs in SA?

3. Is there a WhatsApp group for SA Critical skills visa?

Thanks members..


----------

